# Gabby Got a Present



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My friend brought Gabby her first DUCK!!!!! Yes it is dead and in our freezer. I can't WAIT to play with her with it. She has to get better first. Hoping the vet on Saturday will shed light on when we can start working her. I will specifically ask about dead ducks. I know there may be bacteria on the dead animal, I don't want a relapse. 

Stay tuned for Gabby and her duck! I told Quinn our lab it is Gabby's but she might share.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a feeling Gabby will be sooooooo excited about her duck it will take her a while to be able to share. Some goodies must be kept for oneself.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Gabby is going to love her dead duck, I just know it!
One thing I know (intimately) about autoimmune diseases is that overdoing it can cause some pretty major problems, especially in the acute phase of the disease. Be sure to ask the vet about how much activity she is allowed. She will NOT know when to quit without you stopping her!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Gabby is going to love her dead duck, I just know it!
> One thing I know (intimately) about autoimmune diseases is that overdoing it can cause some pretty major problems, especially in the acute phase of the disease. Be sure to ask the vet about how much activity she is allowed. She will NOT know when to quit without you stopping her!


I will ask. Thanks for the information. My head is still reeling from all I am hearing, learning, absorbing... I am compiling a list of questions. My main question is... will she be normal? Can she be my agility dog? It would not be good if this wrecks that for me... :--sad:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, she will love her duck!! What a great gift


----------

